# Sea of Cloud : Doi Inthanon National Park, Chiangmai, Thailand



## ่johnJet (Mar 16, 2009)

If you are travelling to Chiang Mai, Thailand and have the urge to get in touch with the pristine unspoiled nature, take a visit to Doi Inthanon National Park, only about an hour west of Chiang Mai. Doi Inthanon, Thailand’s highest mountain, 2,599 metres above sea level, is a part of the Himalayas, which ranges across Nepal, Bhutan, Myanmar, and ends at Northern Thailand. There you will find clean air, cool weather, beautiful waterfalls. And the highlight is, of course, the amazing view on top of Thailand’s highest peak. *read more*
































































*more pictures*


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

Beautiful. Thanks for posting. I remember visiting the lovely temple of Doi Suthep just outside Chiangmai, with it's golden stupa, or chedi.


----------

